# 2014 i8 subwoofer



## Docsthename (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello, has anyone had an issue with unplugging the subwoofer and once plugged back in it doesn't work? Removed mine earlier to see what I could replace it with and once I plugged it back in no sound from it, all the other speakers work just nothing from the sub. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

